# what brand of chainsaw?



## jay (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok I know there are alot of posts on here asking the best chainsaw. I am looking for a cheap reliable chainsaw. I am torn between Sthil, Echo, or Huskey. I know Sthil is known for their saws, but Ive heard that they have started using more plastic parts and i dont like that. If anyone has some good insite on what brand to buy please let me know. I am all ears.......eyes!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2012)

jay said:


> Ok I know there are alot of posts on here asking the best chainsaw. I am looking for a cheap reliable chainsaw. I am torn between Sthil, Echo, or Huskey. I know Sthil is known for their saws, but Ive heard that they have started using more plastic parts and i dont like that. If anyone has some good insite on what brand to buy please let me know. I am all ears.......eyes!!


All of the major manufacturers are using more and more plastic in their saws, both to make them lighter and cheaper to build. You will either have to spend more to get a commercial grade saw or just live with the plastic. Me, I like a metal crank case, not plastic, so I pay! All of the brands you mention are good saws and they all use plastic in their consumer models, even the farm saws. My preference is a husky commercial grade saw, but that's only my opinion. I do own echo metal crankcase saws also. The saw in my avatar is a 100cc McCulloch all metal and a beast of a saw.


----------



## jay (Nov 3, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> jay said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I know there are alot of posts on here asking the best chainsaw. I am looking for a cheap reliable chainsaw. I am torn between Sthil, Echo, or Huskey. I know Sthil is known for their saws, but Ive heard that they have started using more plastic parts and i dont like that. If anyone has some good insite on what brand to buy please let me know. I am all ears.......eyes!!
> ...


when did you get that McCulloch, and if you dont mind me asking, how much was it?


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 3, 2012)

Husky


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2012)

jay said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > jay said:
> ...


It's got to be about 20 years old or more, I bought it brand new when I was landscaping and selling fire wood. McCulloch has been out of buisness for many years, parts are no longer available. This saw may have been made by partner in the late 80's, it is a german saw. price back then was maybe $650 ish? All metal, no major plastic components, low rpm and high torque. When it blows up it's done and I look for a new saw.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2012)

jay said:


> I am looking for a cheap reliable chainsaw. ..



Then you want a Poulan. "Reliable" is relative but if you baby it and keep the chain sharp and air filter changed religiously and don't use it everyday those cheap Poulans will do alright. Just don't ask it to cut a lot of big wood. If you're going to use the saw a lot, don't buy a Poulan because you get what you pay for - they are disposable saws. 



jay said:


> .. I am torn between Sthil, Echo, or Huskey. ...



No matter how I advise people not to buy by brand, you'll still get members hawking their particular brand because that's what they own and feel a loyalty for. Ford beats Chevy. At the expense of offending the brand loyalists, that kind of thinking is lacking. All the manufacturers you mentioned make high quality professional saws and consumer saws also. The consumer saw lines of those brands are still superior to a Poulan but they cost more (and are worth it). 

Do your best to identify a cc size you want, then talk to your local dealer and see what they have to offer, if service is important to you. Dealers of course are usually the worst when it comes to pushing a certain brand even if they deal in several brands. It's best to try and read reviews of specific models in the cc range you're interested in, of the various manufacturers you're interested in, then try to have an idea which one rolls your socks down the most and then try to find a local dealer that for that brand. 

Failing that methodical approach, be a brand loyalist and risk purchasing the least performing saw in that cc category by any manufacturer. For example in the 50cc range I prefer the Husky 346XP - I also have a 50cc Dolmar P5100PS and while it's a great saw, it can't hang with the Husky. I don't have a 60cc saw but if I did it would be a Sthil 361 (if I could find one) or the 362 which replaced it. The 362 is a strato saw but after some tweaking owners of this saw rave about its powerband. My 70ish cc saw is a Husky 372XP and it owns this category IMO. My 90ish (94cc) is a 395XP and the next step up is the 3120XP, a heavy pig of a saw that stock under-performs, burns fuel like Elizabeth Taylor eats Bon Bons, and has a reputation of blowing its top. 

A properly modded 3120 is a different story altogether, but if you want to run a stock saw in this cc class bag an older Stihl 088 or even an 084. If you want to own the king of csm powerheads you want an older Stihl 090G. 134cc and uses every damn one of them. 

Since I never suggest anything smaller than a 50cc saw for anything except tree trimming those are my choices b ut it doesn't mean they are "right" or "best" - just my personal choices and they are not based on the color of the saw but how they perform based on user reviews and personal experience. I have just always thought it's getting the cart before the horse to first choose a "brand" and then a model of saw from that brand. Best to identify the model in a cc class that blows your skirt up the most, then buy that saw no matter the "brand".

YMMV


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2012)

All excellent advice Kevin! well said.  I personally do not like the new poulans, but that's just my opinion, most only have 2 bolts holding the cylinder down. I would not by a poulan from a big box store or mass merchant, maybe from a dealer if you can find one? I don't even know if poulan sells a pro grade of saw anymore? Now an older poulan is a different story. Now I understand that people have to watch their pennies, I do, and most saws if given reasonable care and maintenance will provide years of good service. Just don't ask the saw to do more than it was intended to do. I have purchased power equipment that the dealer said would not hold up to commercial service and 12 yrs later I was still using it, why? maintenance!
P.S. I am about to pull the trigger on an Echo cs8000 saw, my boss has made me an offer on it that I just can't pass up. The shop I work at part time just doesn't sell many big cc saws and this one has been there for about 4 yrs. I can just make small payments on it through the winter and use it next year when I am physically able. Though it's not a husky it is a good quality saw that given reasonable care will last.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2012)

*This is a darn good buy on an excellent saw*. Makita doesn't make this saw Dolmar does, and this particular model will hold its own against anything. I don't have a 60cc class saw and I'm seriously thinking about gettng one of these while it's on sale. While Dolmar makes the saw, I think Makita owns Dolmar now?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> *This is a darn good buy on an excellent saw*. Makita doesn't make this saw Dolmar does, and this particular model will hold its own against anything. I don't have a 60cc class saw and I'm seriously thinking about gettng one of these while it's on sale. While Dolmar makes the saw, I think Makita owns Dolmar now?


A good saw for the money, they hold up well. When I was a tech at the home depot tool rental they held up well to rental abuse!


----------



## jay (Nov 5, 2012)

what about this one?
http://www.stihldealer.net/productdetails-dealer-_jyrera-prodid-545-toplvl-2-catid-2-subcat-2-catprods-39.aspx


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2012)

jay said:


> what about this one?
> http://www.stihldealer.net/productdetails-dealer-_jyrera-prodid-545-toplvl-2-catid-2-subcat-2-catprods-39.aspx


It's not a bad saw for the money, I'm not real keen on stihl air filtration though. It is a home owner saw. All saws in that price range are gonna be comperable. I would look at husky's too, better air filters!


----------



## jay (Nov 5, 2012)

like this one?
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/346-xp/


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2012)

jay said:


> like this one?
> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/346-xp/


From a mechanics point of view I like the husky much better! Metal crankcase will last much longer when run really hard. Husky's are screamers, meaning high rpm. Run good oil in it and you'll love that saw!


----------



## jay (Nov 6, 2012)

well then it is settled. i will get this one.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

jay said:


> well then it is settled. i will get this one.



You're gonna love that saw. Mine has been ported & polished and has a muffler mod so it's not a fair comparison but even stock the 346XP is a little wood-eating screamin demon. Good choice.


----------



## jay (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont know how to do all that extra stuff to them. I will probably just leave it like it is.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

jay said:


> I dont know how to do all that extra stuff to them. I will probably just leave it like it is.



No need to mod it, it's a screamer as is. You'll love it.


----------

